# A place to lay low when the going gets tough.



## EatMoreRoadKIll (Apr 15, 2018)

Hey didn't know where else to post this. There is a Buddhist retreat center in Red Feather Lakes called Shambhala Mountain Center, that takes volunteers during the spring to fall months. In exchange for volunteering you receive 3 meals a day, as much as you can eat, decent lodging, and 3 optional opportunities a day to meditate. It's also way up in the Rocky Mountain Natl Forest, so opportunities for hiking, and exploration abound. 
It's a place I've returned to, for a few weeks at a time throughout the years, whenever SHTF. They cater to all diet types, including meat eaters, work load is never more than 30 hrs a week, and because Shambhala Buddhism is basically secular no one is trying to push any beliefs on you, or make you wear robes, and shave your head. You'll meet folks from all over the world, and all different walks of life. There are AA, and NA groups, as well as yoga, martial arts etc. Smoking, and drinking are allowed in designated areas. Work opportunities range from gardening, land maintenance, carpentry, general repair, to house keeping in the lodge. They have paid, and volunteer positions. They will basically take on anybody in any department as a volunteer, so don't worry if you lack skills in a certain area. There is really no minimum time commitment. 

The founder was a Tibetan refugee monk, who escaped the Chinese invasion under pursuit, and gunfire, while fighting starvation by eating his leather belt, as he passed over the Himalayas into India, only later to die from the serious alcoholism, and regular cocaine use that he picked up later on in the US.... So if you're looking for a good opportunity to get out of where you are, or need a place to regain your strength, and get your head together check it out. The website ( shambhalamountain.org ) The founder if you want to wiki (Chogyam Trungpa Rinpoche) Below are some pics of the founder.


----------



## DavidTheExplorer (Apr 15, 2018)

This actually sounds really interesting. I think I will go check it out when I make it out that way. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Dameon (Apr 15, 2018)

There's a similar setup close to where I live, out on the northern California coast. Never tried it out, but the location is pretty unbeatable, and they actually pay you a stipend as well as room and board.
http://volunteer.ratnaling.org/


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 15, 2018)

moved to alternative housing


----------



## roughdraft (Apr 15, 2018)

bro that is fuckin Wild...especially the photos of this man


----------



## Odin (Apr 15, 2018)

EatMoreRoadKIll said:


> that takes volunteers during the spring to fall months. In exchange for volunteering you receive 3 meals a day, as much as you can eat, decent lodging, and 3 optional opportunities a day to meditate.






wow that sounds like a good deal


----------



## Beegod Santana (Apr 15, 2018)

I would not follow that guy to a second location...


----------



## DavidTheExplorer (Apr 15, 2018)

@Beegod Santana which one are you referring to?


----------



## Sameer (Apr 16, 2018)

I would follow him...... hahahahaha!


----------



## starfarer (Apr 17, 2018)

from what i remember, chogyam trungpa taught ginsberg, kerouac AND was a major pisshead who actually died from being a major pisshead!Liver failure i think. . . .


----------



## roguetrader (Apr 17, 2018)

my kinda guru ! those pictures are classic....


----------



## EatMoreRoadKIll (Apr 17, 2018)

starfarer said:


> from what i remember, chogyam trungpa taught ginsberg, kerouac AND was a major pisshead who actually died from being a major pisshead!Liver failure i think. . . .


As a matter of fact they recently constructed a small monument to Ginsberg here on the land.


----------



## Deleted member 20975 (May 12, 2018)

Thats awesome. I totally want to go there some day. I know ill need it. This is the border of Colorado and Wyoming correct? I also want to see yellowstone. I drove through the corner of it going from cali back to tbay but never really stayed. Thanks for the journey ideas.


----------



## beersalt (May 13, 2018)

What if you have a dog with you?


----------



## EatMoreRoadKIll (May 15, 2018)

dumpsternavel said:


> What if you have a dog with you?


No dogs unfortunately


----------



## nobrains (May 21, 2018)

Definitely wanna come through here later in the year, maybe early next year depending on how shit goes. I'm a practicing Buddhist, but I've always been afraid to approach most Buddhist lodges and temples. This place sounds more like my speed.


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Sep 19, 2018)

It looks like it was started by a cool person, but got taken over by yuppies.


----------



## Frypan Meatboots (Sep 20, 2018)

I was considering it.


----------

